# Pressure Balancing Loops



## DDial

Seeing if anyone out there can give me some clear validation of these 2 methods of piping. Is there a difference about the offset tee and wondering what the reasoning is behind it


----------



## shlomy81

Did a lot of them both way didn’t notice any difference


----------



## Plumbus

Both will work, especially if there are flow restricters on the body sprays. To CYA, plumb as indicated in the installation instructions. If anything goes wrong, you will have the manufacturer as back up.


----------



## plumb1801

Typical installation would be the first one based on most models I've installed however I wouldn't think it would matter as long as they are installed in a continuous loop. The key is the continuous loop for equal volume output. Depending on the GPM output and how many sprayers I will increase the loop size to 3/4" copper instead of the minimum size of 1/2" to help with the balancing. We use PEX and copper around here but I always use copper for my showers- after the valve. I will also make sure a 3/4" valve is used whenever there are multi function showers as well.


----------



## Plumbus

In CA, because of our precarious water supply, everything is low flow. Since we are only allowed 2.0 gpm per shower valve (not shower head) ,over sizing to guaranty flow is not an issue. The days of the walk in car wash are over for us.
We can't use separate volume controls to control different functions. If we have more than one head per valve, we must use diverter valves that don't allow multiple functions concurrently. If our customer wishes to have two heads running at once, each with 2.0 gpm, then they will need to use have two shower valves installed.


----------



## GAN

Low flow with restrictor they should come out fairly close as long as your household pressure is good.

Know technically there should be the same amount of piping and fittings to each to get a true uniform pressure. Much as we do with dual commercial water heaters.

In Illinois we are not limited to gpm flows on a residential application.

Increasing the loop is a great idea, since it will lessen the pressure loss of the fittings.

This would be the most effective at creating equal points to draw from. Note the blue lines connecting from center on each side.


----------



## Plumbus

Gan
You could peel the chrome off a bumper with that set up.


----------

